# need ABS coding table for PASSAT B6



## sergiodc (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi ,
I have a passat B6 year 2006 , engine type BKP ( 2.0 TDI) in my workshop , I have a problem and I need help , I lost the ABS coding after battery detaching , have someone the CODING TABLE ?
Thanks in advance 
bye


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

*Re: need ABS coding table for PASSAT B6 (sergiodc)*

I doubt there is a complete coding table for this module anywhere. But if you post a complete Auto-Scan from the car, we _may_ be able to come up with the correct coding. 
-Uwe-


----------



## sergiodc (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi Uwe , thanks for fast answer , I live in italy and now here is midnight and I'am not in my workshop , I will post you tomorrow .
Thanks thanks a lot !
bye


----------



## sergiodc (Mar 5, 2010)

*Re: (sergiodc)*

Hi Uwe , here is the complete auto-scan :
Saturday,06,March,2010,13:00:41:64924
VCDS Version: Release 908.1
Data version: 20091018

Chassis Type: 3C0
Scan: 01 03 08 09 15 16 17 19 25 37 42 44 46 52 53 56 62 72 7D
VIN: WVWZZZ3CZ6P139518 Mileage: 102870km/63920miles
00-Steering Angle Sensor -- Status: OK 0000
01-Engine -- Status: Malfunction 0010
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: Malfunction 0010
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
37-Navigation -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
53-Parking Brake -- Status: Malfunction 0010
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000
7D-Aux. Heat -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: Redir Fail!
Part No SW: 03G 906 018 CD HW: 03G 906 018 CD
Component: R4 2.0l PPD1.5 G 9627 
Revision: --H05--- Serial number: VWZCZ000000000
Coding: 0000072
Shop #: WSC 01219 264 08834
1 Fault Found:
18061 - Please check DTC Memory of ABS Controller 
P1653 - 008 - Implausible Signal
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 11101000
Fault Priority: 4
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 155
Mileage: 102867 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2010.02.13
Time: 19:22:25
Freeze Frame:
RPM: 800 /min
Text: 24 
Text: Nm 
Text: 
Voltage: 14.13 V
Bin. Bits: 00000100
Text: 184 
Readiness: N/A
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 3C0-614-095-C2.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 614 095 P HW: 3C0 614 095 P
Component: ESP 440 C2 H015 0003 
Revision: H015 Serial number: 0658514113
Coding: 0000000
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
5 Faults Found:
01044 - Control Module Incorrectly Coded 
000 - - 
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100000
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 155
Mileage: 102870 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2010.02.14
Time: 12:31:49
00778 - Steering Angle Sensor (G85) 
005 - No or Incorrect Basic Setting / Adaptation
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100000
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 155
Mileage: 102870 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2010.02.14
Time: 12:31:49
01423 - Lateral Acceleration Sensor (G200) 
005 - No or Incorrect Basic Setting / Adaptation
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100000
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 155
Mileage: 102870 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2010.02.14
Time: 12:31:49
01279 - Longitudinal Acceleration Sensor (G251) 
005 - No or Incorrect Basic Setting / Adaptation
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100000
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 155
Mileage: 102870 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2010.02.14
Time: 12:31:49
00810 - Sensor 1/2 for Brake Pressure 
005 - No or Incorrect Basic Setting / Adaptation
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100000
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 155
Mileage: 102870 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2010.02.14
Time: 12:31:49

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 3C0-907-044.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 907 044 AC HW: 3C0 907 044 AC
Component: ClimatronicPQ46 050 0404 
Revision: 00050005 Serial number: 00000000000000
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 3C0-937-049-23-H.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 937 049 J HW: 3C0 937 049 J
Component: Bordnetz-SG H37 1301 
Revision: 00H37000 Serial number: 00000003718018
Coding: E5808F0700041A00000A00000F00000000095D435C0000
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
Part No: 3C1 955 119 
Component: Wischer VW461 012 0503 
Coding: 00063445
Shop #: WSC 00028 
Part No: 1K0 955 559 T
Component: RegenLichtSens 011 1110 
Coding: 00208933
Shop #: WSC 00028 
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 3C0-909-605.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 909 605 J HW: 3C0 909 605 J
Component: 04 AIRBAG VW8 029 2521 
Revision: 09029000 Serial number: 003A2PN6CXM7 
Coding: 0012340
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 3C0-953-549-SW20.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 953 549 A HW: 3C0 953 549 A
Component: Lenksäulenmodul 005 0010 
Revision: 00005000 Serial number: 3C5953507C 
Coding: 0000013
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 3C0-920-xxx-17.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 920 870 Q HW: 3C0 920 870 Q
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT VD1 4240 
Revision: X0033000 Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 0007105
Shop #: WSC 00000 264 09559
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 3C0-907-530.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 907 530 C HW: 3C0 907 951 A
Component: Gateway 007 0040 
Revision: 00007000 Serial number: 0700C05B260517
Coding: 3DFD2C44C21002
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer Labels: 3C0-959-433-25.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 959 433 M HW: 3C0 959 433 M
Component: IMMO 042 0383 
Revision: 00042000 Serial number: VWZCZ000000000
Shop #: WSC 00097 246 90851
Part No: 3C0 905 861 H
Component: ELV 028 0380
3C0905861H ELV 028 0380 
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 37: Navigation Labels: None
No Faults Found
or DTCs not supported by controller
or a communication error occurred
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MIN2.lbl
Part No: 1K0 959 701 K
Component: Tuer-SG 024 2365 
Coding: 0000245
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x.lbl
Part No: 1K1 909 144 K
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl.5 D06 1701 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 3C0-959-433-46.clb
Part No SW: 3C0 959 433 M HW: 3C0 959 433 M
Component: KSG PQ46 ELV 042 0472 
Revision: 00042000 Serial number: VWZCZ000000000
Coding: 009000084103087F3F04850540084F0B003C80
Shop #: WSC 00097 246 90851
Component: Sounder n.mounted 
Component: NGS n.mounted 
Component: IRUE n.mounted 
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MIN2.lbl
Part No: 1K0 959 702 K
Component: Tuer-SG 024 2365 
Coding: 0000244
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
1 Fault Found:
00933 - Electric Window Motor; Passenger Side (V148) 
005 - No or Incorrect Basic Setting / Adaptation - Intermittent
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 53: Parking Brake Labels: 3C0-907-801-53.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 907 801 B HW: 3C0 907 801 B
Component: EPB VC8HC001 013 0001 
Revision: 013 
Coding: 0000012
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
3 Faults Found:
01087 - Basic Setting Not Performed 
000 - - - MIL ON
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 11100000
Fault Priority: 4
Fault Frequency: 37
Reset counter: 152
Mileage: 102856 km
 Time Indication: 0
Date: 2010.02.05
Time: 00:02:12
Freeze Frame:
Text: wDƒ
01316 - ABS Control Module 
013 - Check DTC Memory - MIL ON
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 11101101
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 254
Reset counter: 156
Mileage: 102856 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2010.02.05
Time: 00:02:12
Freeze Frame:
Voltage: 10.97 V
Count: 236
02844 - Lamp for Automatic Parking Function 
009 - Open or Short to Ground - MIL ON
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 11101001
Fault Priority: 4
Fault Frequency: 3
Reset counter: 155
Mileage: 102864 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2010.02.14
Time: 12:02:32
Freeze Frame:
Voltage: 10.56 V
Count: 64

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio Labels: 1K0-035-095.lbl
Part No: 1K0 035 095 E
Component: Radio 0028 
Coding: 0040402
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 62: Door, Rear Left Labels: 1K0-959-703-GEN2.lbl
Part No: 1K0 959 703 F
Component: Tuer-SG 021 2432 
Coding: 0000144
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 72: Door, Rear Right Labels: 1K0-959-704-GEN2.lbl
Part No: 1K0 959 704 F
Component: Tuer-SG 021 2432 
Coding: 0000144
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 7D: Aux. Heat Labels: 1K0-963-235.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 963 235 E HW: 1K0 963 235 E
Component: PTC-Element 0404 
Revision: 00800000 Serial number: 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
No fault code found.
End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

*Re: (sergiodc)*

I haven't found a coding chart for that module. A google search turns up the following possible codings in other modules with that same part number: 0013602, 0013569, 0013614 or 0013626. I doubt there's any harm in trying these.
-Uwe-


----------



## sergiodc (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi Uwe ,
I have found a scan of a similar car on this forum , the coding number is 0013602 , thanks a lot for the interest in my problem and I hope this post can help somebody else , however among all the diagnostic tools I have , VCDS of ROSS-TECH is the best , it's very fast and complete ; continue this way ,and if I can contribute somehow I will do !
Thanks
bye
Sergio


----------

